# You Know Its Time To Buy a Hivetool Holder...



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

When everything in your pockets is covered with Propolis. 

My wallet:


My smartphone stylus:


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know, it looks like propolis might be helping to hold your wallet together... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you use the hive tool to pry it open? Which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

That's why I wear cargo pants in the beeyard. The hive tool is always in the pocket on the right leg.
Amazing how many hive tools I haven't lost since I started doing that


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I use one of those magnetic things that fasten around your wrist to hold metal objects when you are working, I just stick one end over my belt inside my pants and let the magnetic end dangle down, it holds a hive tool really secure, I never even have to look just stick the tool down there until I hear it click to the magnets. A simple little gadget that saves me from looking for the hive tool when I'm in a hurry to do something else.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Beregondo said:


> That's why I wear cargo pants in the beeyard. The hive tool is always in the pocket on the right leg.


+1


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I picked up one of the small tool pouches that attach to your belt from the big box store. I was tired of all my work pants having the back right pocket at least partially propolised (if that's a work) shut. It's actually handy for keeping the few things I carry when going through the hives together and attached to my hip.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Beregondo said:


> That's why I wear cargo pants in the beeyard. The hive tool is always in the pocket on the right leg.
> Amazing how many hive tools I haven't lost since I started doing that


I wear Carthart pants. the pocket on the right is perfect for a hive tool.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Overalls, pockets everywhere.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Your wallet may attract a swarm if you leave it outside


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Just find a big magnet and drop it in a pocket. Then let the tool stick to it.


----------

